# how to make a 305 in to a 327?



## LiquidFire

just wondering cause i just blow up my old v6 in my regal and found a chevy 305 at a junk yard for 250$ and was thinking about making it in to a 327 chevy.


----------



## Stealth

wow, to actually change displacement wouldn't you have to work with the main block? 

could it even be done? wouldn't that affect the structure of the block?


----------



## ALOW1

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Jan 17 2004, 09:02 AM
> *wow, to actually change displacement wouldn't you have to work with the main block?
> 
> could it even be done? wouldn't that affect the structure of the block?*


 Well basically your 305 is the same as a 350 with a different bore size.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

JUNK THE 305 ...AND GET A 327...


----------



## ALOW1

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Jan 17 2004, 09:14 AM
> *JUNK THE 305 ...AND GET A 327...*


 Why?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

YOU THINK ALL IT IS IS BIGGER PISTONS....RIGHT.....NO......IF YOU MAKE A 305 IN TO A 327..YOUR GOING TO CUT THE WALLS OF THE BLOCK THINNER...WHICH MAKES CARS OVER HEAT MORE...ITS LIKE SAYING...305 WALLS ARE...MMMMMMM FOR EXAMPLE...5.MM STOCK..BUT TO MAKE IT INTO A 327 YOU NEED TO CUT IT DOWN TO 3.2MM...COMPARE TO A STOCK 327 THATS 5MM WALLS STOCK... FELL ME..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdanmcintosh

chevy 305...
bore 3.767
stroke 3.480


chevy 327
bore 4.000
stroke 3.250


----------



## downsouthplaya

if u have a 305 block, its the same as a 350, put heads off a 350, a more aggressive camshaft, and get urself an intake from summit and throw some headers on there, along with an aggressive carb, u'll eat 327 all day long


----------



## corndawg

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jan 17 2004, 03:40 PM
> *if u have a 305 block, its the same as a 350, put heads off a 350, a more aggressive camshaft, and get urself an intake from summit and throw some headers on there, along with an aggressive carb, u'll eat 327 all day long *


may i say dumbass?? the only thing same from a 305 to 350 is the stroke :uh: 



Last edited by corndawg at Jan 17 2004, 08:34 PM


----------



## Stealth

yeah dude... the 305, 368, 454, 500, are CUBIC INCHES... you can't change an engine block's cis by just replacing the camshaft or headers LOL... you have to bore it out, which would affect the engine block's design and structure


----------



## ALOW1

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Jan 17 2004, 09:22 AM
> *YOU THINK ALL IT IS IS BIGGER PISTONS....RIGHT.....NO......IF YOU MAKE A 305 IN TO A 327..YOUR GOING TO CUT THE WALLS OF THE BLOCK THINNER...WHICH MAKES CARS OVER HEAT MORE...ITS LIKE SAYING...305 WALLS ARE...MMMMMMM FOR EXAMPLE...5.MM STOCK..BUT TO MAKE IT INTO A 327 YOU NEED TO CUT IT DOWN TO 3.2MM...COMPARE TO A STOCK 327 THATS 5MM WALLS STOCK... FELL ME..... :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 Um...... Yes.........

All it is is bigger pistons, other than that its the same block. And yes you are right if you keep boring bigger and bigger then the motor will start to run hotter.


But what your not understanding is the walls on a 305 are thicker than those on a 350, because the 350 is bored bigger. Remember the blocks are the same


----------



## sixtyfourchevy

327 blocks have 4 inch stroke, so do 350's. you can make a 350 into a 327, with the crank from a lg journal 327 or a chev 307. you still need to get balancing work done though. why would you want a 327 in a regal? fuck regals came with 305s. 283s and 327s are 60s engines. they're only cool under the hood of a 60s car.


----------



## ALOW1

Why dont you just rebuild the V6? If you do I got a Crane Cam and a Offenhauser intake.......


----------



## LiquidFire

fu ck the v6 i want more power something around 300-400hp it isnt just a lowrider im going to race the car to, with different rims and tires. im going to build up a 350, with a overhauled 350 or 400 turbo trans, 9'' ford rearend with 3.73 gears, 31 splins axles, and maybe a locker.


----------



## LiquidFire

what do you think of this 350, bored .40 or .60 over from stock. with hydrulic cam 509/512 lift and hydro lifters, edl. performer 750cfm carb, edl. performer rpm intake, hyper pistons, headers, dual straight pipes. what do you think that would push out for hp, and tq? and maybe crain the heads later on.


----------



## mclover2

I GOT A SET OF BONE STOCK 327 CAMEL HUMP HEAS THAT ARE STILL ON THE OLD ENGINE FROM MY MONT THATI BUILT. THEY WOUL BE A GRET ADDITION TO YOUR ENGINEPROJECT. IN MY EYES,JUST GO THRU SUMMIT ANDGET A 327 KIT, OR TALK O A COMPANY CALLE POWERHOUSE IF YA JUST WANT A LOWRIDER THAT GETS UP ON TE ROAD. THTS HOW I HAD MY MONTE BUILT. ITS KINDA CHEAP, BUT IF YA AINT ON THE PEDAL CONSTANTLY IT LASTS. I RAN 14" SPOKES ON THA MONTE WITH A STOCK 267 BLOCK, NO BORE, WITH THESE HEADS AND SOME ROLLER ROCKERS AND A ELECTRIC FAN. PUT ARV/TOWING CAM IN TOO. FOR A 267 THAT BYTCH GOT UP, AND LASTED TOO. IT WAS SUCH A GOOD DPENDABLE MOTOR WITH GREAT GAS MILEAGE THAT I KEPT IT FOR MY NEXT LOLO PROJECT. BUT IF YA WANNA RAC IT I SAYSTART WITH THE 350 BLOCK ND JUSTGET THE 327 CRANK FROM SUMMIT. SHIT, I THINK NAPA CA GET THEM TO IF THERE IS ONE AROUND YOU. HIT ME UP IFYA INTERESTED IN THOSE CAMEL HUMPS. I'LL LET THEM GO FOR $300 FOR A LIL MEMBER.


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by ALOW1+Jan 18 2004, 03:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ALOW1 @ Jan 18 2004, 03:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--MRIMPALA2000510_@Jan 17 2004, 09:22 AM
> *YOU THINK ALL IT IS IS BIGGER PISTONS....RIGHT.....NO......IF YOU MAKE A 305 IN TO A 327..YOUR GOING TO CUT THE WALLS OF THE BLOCK THINNER...WHICH MAKES CARS OVER HEAT MORE...ITS LIKE SAYING...305 WALLS ARE...MMMMMMM FOR EXAMPLE...5.MM STOCK..BUT TO MAKE IT INTO A 327 YOU NEED TO CUT IT DOWN TO 3.2MM...COMPARE TO A STOCK 327 THATS 5MM WALLS STOCK... FELL ME..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


Um...... Yes.........

All it is is bigger pistons, other than that its the same block. And yes you are right if you keep boring bigger and bigger then the motor will start to run hotter.


But what your not understanding is the walls on a 305 are thicker than those on a 350, because the 350 is bored bigger. Remember the blocks are the same [/b][/quote]
Ya know, you would think that...but its not true.

From the outside, yes the blocks are the same. But a 305 and 350 block internally are not. the placements for the water jackets are in different locations...mainly they are closer on 305s then 350s so u can't do the extra boring to get the displacement out of it. The stroke is the same though, at 3.48inches. But that wont' let u bore it to a 350. 

My books on rebuilding chevys specifically mention to have 305 blocks sonic checked before boring them out ANY SIZE because they have very thin cylinder walls.


And u cant make a 305 block into a 327 because the 327 has the 4" bore. (and u cant bore a 305 0.23 over....you can do 0.023 over but t 0.23 is NOT 20 over  ) 

You can make a 350 block into a 327 by using the smaller stroked 327 crank......


----------



## Psyk360

Stealth said:


> yeah dude... the 305, 368, 454, 500, are CUBIC INCHES... you can't change an engine block's cis by just replacing the camshaft or headers LOL... you have to bore it out, which would affect the engine block's design and structure


However, you can change engine displacement by swapping heads. Also, changes compression ratio. So it all depends on what you are building for which direction you head.


----------

